# White Tail Antler & Wood Fountain Pen



## Texas Penworks (Mar 7, 2013)

This pen was made from White Tail Deer Antler, Teak & Ebony woods accented with a 24 kt Gold Tycoon Fountain Pen Kit from PSI. It was a little tricky getting the antler ends square but it turned out ok in the end.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 7, 2013)

Put them on the tube and turn em straight down to tube.   Then glue next pieces on.


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice job on them still. Only gets better from here


----------



## BaldEagle5556 (Mar 7, 2013)

This pen is just gorgeous.  Good job!

Tom


----------



## Sataro (Mar 7, 2013)

Great looking pen!!! Nice compliment of wood and antler.


----------



## mharvey (Mar 8, 2013)

very nice...but...when challenged...go with the issue..just keep square...and cut on the table saw...glue the stack before you drill...and then drill...I found the flowing joints looked better than straight...sort of looked.

I orginally did this to offset a short blank...seems to work..and much easier than turning and glueing...justo offering....but I do keep all the ends to blanks...either drilled or not...and just piece them when have blowouts...ends up these look pretty good...


----------



## Texas Penworks (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for your comments & suggestions!


----------



## Janster (Mar 12, 2013)

Fantastic fit and finish! Nothing but NICE!!!!.....Jan


----------

